# Working in Dubai for a UK company



## emiinz (May 16, 2016)

Hi, I am relocating to Dubai for 6 months as my partner has been offered a job there. I currently work as a consultant for a number of UK clients and work remotely. I plan to continue working in this way for my clients from my new location. Could anyone offer any advice on whether I would need to apply for a work visa for Dubai or if this is not necessary as I am working for UK clients only? Thanks in advance I would really appreciate any advice.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if its just UK clients, and if you do not need a bank account in UAE no reason why you need any other visa apart from your visit visa.


----------



## emiinz (May 16, 2016)

perfect thanks for your help


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

Except for the fact that is it not allowed to work on a visit visa.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Fairly sure that you won't be able to own a car, rent accommodation or get health insurance on a Visit Visa.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

ttdubai said:


> Except for the fact that is it not allowed to work on a visit visa.


If she is working for a non UAE based company and paying UK tax yes it is legal


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

You will have to go visa runs every 30 days
You may be able to hire a car on your UK licence ( The hire car companies will know)
Please be mindful of cohabiting with your partner as technically you are supposed to be married. Many people do it but be aware


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Reddiva said:


> You will have to go visa runs every 30 days
> You may be able to hire a car on your UK licence ( The hire car companies will know)
> Please be mindful of cohabiting with your partner as technically you are supposed to be married. Many people do it but be aware


Cohabiting is not technically illegal - it is actually illegal!


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

You can buy health insurance abroad from providers such as Axa International (based in the UK).

You might also want to consider creating a company here which would then give you a visa. When I looked into it, I found the costs to be around GBP 8000 for an IT consultancy (depending on the business area, there may be cheaper options). A search on this forum will give you more information and site from which to gather information on this option.


----------



## vorigins (May 27, 2016)

emiinz said:


> Hi, I am relocating to Dubai for 6 months as my partner has been offered a job there. I currently work as a consultant for a number of UK clients and work remotely. I plan to continue working in this way for my clients from my new location. Could anyone offer any advice on whether I would need to apply for a work visa for Dubai or if this is not necessary as I am working for UK clients only? Thanks in advance I would really appreciate any advice.


You can work as a freelancer as you will not be using any financial facilities of UAE. Just make sure your finances are settled in UK only or you are comfortable to keeping cash at your home.

You cannot apply for a work visa as its the employer's responsibility to have one issued for you.

Its a good advise to have yourself covered via Travel Insurance from UK incase of any unforeseen event.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

vorigins said:


> You can work as a freelancer as you will not be using any financial facilities of UAE. Just make sure your finances are settled in UK only or you are comfortable to keeping cash at your home.
> 
> You cannot apply for a work visa as its the employer's responsibility to have one issued for you.
> 
> Its a good advise to have yourself covered via Travel Insurance from UK incase of any unforeseen event.


Normal travel insurance does not cover you for 6 month stints living in a country - it is more designed for holiday makers and short business trips!


----------



## vorigins (May 27, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Normal travel insurance does not cover you for 6 month stints living in a country - it is more designed for holiday makers and short business trips!


Agreed but as pper will not be on a work visa, she would have to leave the country and reapply for the visit visa after 30 days. I think the travel insurance can come in effect but would have to pay a high premium


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

vorigins said:


> Agreed but as pper will not be on a work visa, she would have to leave the country and reapply for the visit visa after 30 days. I think the travel insurance can come in effect but would have to pay a high premium


You are talking rubbish!


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Be aware that most travel insurance covers 30 days at a time (i.e. you need to return to the UK every 30 days). Longer periods can be covered (such as "backpacker" insurance).


----------

